# Scottish rats??



## LynneA (May 21, 2012)

Hey. I currently have four lovely girl rats and have just ordered a cage similar to the explorer. I'm planning on adding to my wee group once the girls are settled in their new home but the only trouble i have is finding rats up here apart from the ones they sell at Pets At Home...which i'm not too keen on buying from tbh. I live in Fife. Any suggestions? I'd be willing to travel a fair wee bit seeing as i drive. Have looked online at rescue places such as SSPCA but they rarely have rats on their website, the ones they have on just now are males.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Lynne many rescues dont take in rats as they can be hard to rehome or if they do the staff feel sorry for them and take them home. They also struggle to keep their websites up to date. I would recommend giving all the ones you can get to a call. they may also be able to recommend a rodent specific rescue


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, you could try the Scottish rat club they have a breeders list and some of them have rescues also. I know that there are some rescues that were advertised on here in glasgow. There is also a forum for rats that kind of leans towards rescues rather than buying it's called Ratz tails. Hope that helps.
Laura XXX


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my boy on FB on one of the pets for sale boards but hes pretty much a rescue rat due to how he was kept etc.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi there.

Where in Scotland are you? I am currently fostering boys that need a new home but my friend often has rescues too if it's girls you're looking for. Google Ralston Rats for the website. I can't link from my phone.

ETA...There are females on the SSPCA website. They have been there a couple of weeks. Are they too far for you to travel?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

LynseyB said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Where in Scotland are you? I am currently fostering boys that need a new home but my friend often has rescues too if it's girls you're looking for. Google Ralston Rats for the website. I can't link from my phone.
> 
> ETA...There are females on the SSPCA website. They have been there a couple of weeks. Are they too far for you to travel?


Was away to suggest the SSPCA like you - the two females they have just now are only youngsters too.

Here is the link to Ralston that LynseyB mentioned: litters:rescue [RalstonRats]

And don't forget to check gumtree, there were rats on there recently - a couple in Glasgow had 3 rats that they wanted homes for and had a huge advert listed for them all about what their rats liked.


----------



## LynneA (May 21, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Where in Scotland are you? I am currently fostering boys that need a new home but my friend often has rescues too if it's girls you're looking for. Google Ralston Rats for the website. I can't link from my phone.
> 
> ETA...There are females on the SSPCA website. They have been there a couple of weeks. Are they too far for you to travel?


Hey...i'm in west Fife, i did see the ones on the SSPCA website but unfortunately they're on the other side of the country  I shall have a look on the website thanks :thumbup:


----------



## LynneA (May 21, 2012)

zany_toon said:


> Was away to suggest the SSPCA like you - the two females they have just now are only youngsters too.
> 
> Here is the link to Ralston that LynseyB mentioned: litters:rescue [RalstonRats]
> 
> And don't forget to check gumtree, there were rats on there recently - a couple in Glasgow had 3 rats that they wanted homes for and had a huge advert listed for them all about what their rats liked.


Thanks for the link....i'll have a wee look. Been checking gumtree but nothing around this area so far


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you on facebook?
One of my FB friends has come to the decision she needs to rehome some of her rats and is bringing some up to Moffat for me hopefully, if you can get to there? Might be a bit far but I can give you a link to the group page if you want?


----------



## LynneA (May 21, 2012)

Hey there, thanks for the offer but i managed to get a hold of four new babies today


----------

